# A good quick finish for small projects.



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks!

I saw this at Lowes the other day and thought about using it on some bottle stoppers I was finishing. Now, I know I will get some.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Spray-can lacquer is one of my go-to finishing solutions. My favorite thing about lacquer is that it's the easiest way to get a glassy finish. I usually put four to six coats of lacquer then I break out the automotive wet-dry sandpaper and buff out the finish starting with 800 grit, going up to 2000 grit. Finally, I use automotive compound to get my final finish.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the heads up


----------

